# Calendrier iCloud



## frltr (13 Septembre 2019)

Que faire quand, comme sur mes appareils (iMac, iPhone, iMac) la synchronisation iCloud fonctionne parfaitement pour les contacts, les photos et les notes, mais ne fonctionne pas pour Calendrier (et cela est arrivé brusquement il y a quelques mois). L'assistance Apple a essayé de me dépanner, puis m'a abandonné. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## moderno31 (14 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour
Par défaut, une phrase commence par bonjour me semble t-il
Ensuite, il faut détailler un peu plus les caractéristiques du matériel utilisé.
iCloud est sensible à l'OS utilisé.


----------



## frltr (14 Septembre 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Par défaut, une phrase commence par bonjour me semble t-il
> Ensuite, il faut détailler un peu plus les caractéristiques du matériel utilisé.
> iCloud est sensible à l'OS utilisé.


Ipad pro OS 12.4.1
iMac Pro fin 2013 MacOs Mojave 14.6


----------



## frltr (15 Septembre 2019)

frltr a dit:


> Ipad pro OS 12.4.1
> iMac Pro fin 2013 MacOs Mojave 14.6





frltr a dit:


> Ipad pro OS 12.4.1
> iMac fin 2013 MacOs Mojave 14.6


 iphone SE OS12 4 1
sur le iPad pro, il y a "impossible de mettre à jour les calendriers"


----------



## frltr (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour
Je reprends ma discussion
Mes 3 appareils (iMac, iPhone, iPad Pro) sont à jour.
Ils apparaissent sur le site iCloud.
La synchronisation entre eux des Photos, des Contacts et des Notes se fait sans problème.
Mais la synchronisation des calendriers ne se fait pas. 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur l'origine de ce problème et de la façon d'y remèdier ?


----------

